# "The Kyokushin Way" and Tang Soo Do



## MBuzzy (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone owns or has ever read a copy of "The Kyokushin Way" by Mas Oyama?  

As you may know, the book runs in the neighborhood of $400.  I have definately heard OF the book a lot, but I have not heard a lot about it.  As a Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do practitioner who is always looking to learn more about my art, I'm curious if this book is worth the money?

I've looked in libraries and the like, but have yet to find a copy to read.  If anyone knows the contents of the book, I would be interested in that as well!  Thank you!


----------



## The Kai (Dec 25, 2007)

It's a book on Mas Oyama's Philiosophy, and I'm going home to hide my copy


----------

